# tsst corp CD/DVDW ts-h653L



## kha09 (Dec 11, 2008)

hi 
I bought compaq presario SR5109NX runing on windows vista home premium the cd/DVDw working fine until I packed my pc and opened after 7 mnths later the drive is not working says msg Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39). I have no idea why is this second when u go to control pannel and chk this msg also on the top where it says drivers u go into menu and update the driver but nothing happened.
Please help me to solve this prob.
thanx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall the drive from the device manager and reboot
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060


----------



## kha09 (Dec 11, 2008)

If I uninstall the drive from the device manager and reboot the system where it can get the device's driver or it automatically detect the device or should I go that web site and remove it from the registry. 
please reply .
thanx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the drivers are part of windows and will reinstall on the reboot


----------



## kha09 (Dec 11, 2008)

hi dai 
I uninstall the device from the device manager and reboot the system but the device still not working and also the exclamtion amrk is still there.
please let me know what to do.
thanx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

double click on it's listing and see what it says


----------



## kha09 (Dec 11, 2008)

hi dai
it says Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/


----------



## allyf (Dec 16, 2009)

I too is having them same problem here....

How do you remove the filters.....

I am not computer lit at all....

Thank you kindly


----------

